# Alicante, anyone?



## tala (Jul 6, 2013)

heeyy guys!! i just signed up here so i don't rly know how it works..
ok so im moving to the beautiful ALICANTE (san juan) on the first of August ..i'm going to be an AuPair (some kind of a babysitter) for 4-5 months , so i'm looking to make friends here.. 
basically im 19 , i lOOve parties and clubbing , philosophy and psychology, sports and dancing .. so if it speaks to you do feel free to contact me ^__^
tala


----------



## Curlyshell (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, I have only joined today and was wondering how you got on? 
I was looking to move to Santa Ponsa which is about 30-40mins from Alicante. 
Really I came on here to find out how easy it is to make the move? 
Thanks Shell &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Curlyshell said:


> Hi, I have only joined today and was wondering how you got on?
> I was looking to move to Santa Ponsa which is about 30-40mins from Alicante.
> Really I came on here to find out how easy it is to make the move?
> Thanks Shell ��


I thought Santa Ponsa was in Majorca? Is there another one near Alicante?


----------



## Curlyshell (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohhh I'm thinking of Alcudia! Hehe 
Newbie alert!!!! Hehe


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Navas said:


> I thought Santa Ponsa was in Majorca? Is there another one near Alicante?


hummmm, thought the same....nearest could be Santa Pola which is south of Alicante, but Santa Ponsa is in Majorca indeed!!


----------

